# Fly Fishing for Bass



## Fisherman419 (Dec 2, 2006)

What should I use for bass? I will be fishing in a big pond. How should I set it up? Thanks for any help.


----------



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

Clouser minnows, woolly buggers, poppers will all work. Use a 6, 7, or 8 weight if you plan to cast big flies, although any setup will do. I usually use a relatively heavy tippet/leader, like maybe 8# or 10#. Have fun.

jm


----------



## jeepjon (Dec 2, 2006)

I cut my fly fishing teeth on bass. Now I fish for steelies, bass, and will be branching into saltwater in June.

Anyway...Olive Woolly bugger will work in most lakes around here. I use estaz flash for the chennile.

Clousers are great for getting a little deeper-like right now the non-spawning bass are holding at the ledges/dropoffs around the lake edges.

A popper or unweighted woolly bugger will get a bass right now if you can sneak up and cast over the spawning bed. The male will viciously defend his territory and want an easy snack! You'll catch some nice bucketmouths like I did today.


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

WINative said:


> Clouser minnows, woolly buggers, poppers will all work. Use a 6, 7, or 8 weight if you plan to cast big flies, although any setup will do. I usually use a relatively heavy tippet/leader, like maybe 8# or 10#. Have fun.
> 
> jm



I'd echo using a heavier leader/tippet for 2 reasons. You'll need something heavier to turn those big flies over and you'll be fishing into a lot of cover and weeds and you need something to keep those $4 flies attached. I know it seems odd to be casting with 8lb mono for leader and tippet, it really does seem odd to us trout-born anglers, but it is worth it. It will be especially worth it when you mistakenly (or purposely) hook into a 30 lb carp! And yes in this case bigger flies will yield bigger fish. I know that isn't the case in most cold-water situations, but with these guys it definately works. Good luck.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Awwe yes the salt .. lol ... man I miss it everyday.... Pouts!


----------



## mazer (Oct 29, 2006)

jeepjon said:


> Anyway...Olive Woolly bugger will work in most lakes around here. I use estaz flash for the chennile.


I have had good luck with the olive wooly bugger, too. What do you think of tying it with peacock herl instead of chenille?

also, for those of us who fish rivers, am still looking for an easy crafish pattern. All i seem to find are wildly complicated patters with epoxied claws that look like they would take 20 minutes to tie...


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

These are generic but I lose to many of them to make them look pretty


----------



## Fisherman419 (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks for all the info


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I caught one today on a gold hares ear nymph. small but still a bass


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I will echo all the above and add that the heavy leader and tippet will also reduce spinning and twisting when casting big popper and hair bugs. Also use a tapered leader even in use mono taper down to your desire tippet size to assist in turning the fly and gaining control. S


----------



## mazer (Oct 29, 2006)

steelheader007 said:


> These are generic but I lose to many of them to make them look pretty


The fish dont usually care about pretty. They do look sufficiently "buggy" to catch fish  Thanks for the picture. Sorta look like baby squids. Do you have a recipe or at least a name for these guys?


----------



## Fisherman419 (Dec 2, 2006)

Also, Should I use a floating foam bobber thing or just cast it and recast it every couple seconds?


----------



## SweetFeet (Aug 7, 2006)

In a pond woolybuggers work well, but poppers and big ants and spiders are a lot more fun.

Had a BLAST fishing for river smallies last fall using brown/rust woolybuggers and crayfish. I can barely tie my shoes, let alone tie a crayfish, but my buddy who does them can whip 'em up in a couple minutes.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

mazer said:


> The fish dont usually care about pretty. They do look sufficiently "buggy" to catch fish  Thanks for the picture. Sorta look like baby squids. Do you have a recipe or at least a name for these guys?



lol.. i call them easy craws .. lol ..

Pine squirrel claws...

Verigated chenille "sp" for the body

Large black mono eyes

bass spinner bait skirt for antenni

tail can be philoflume or pt fibers....


----------



## mazer (Oct 29, 2006)

steelheader007 said:


> lol.. i call them easy craws .. lol ..
> 
> Pine squirrel claws...
> Verigated chenille "sp" for the body
> ...


sweet! thanks for that. will give it a try after I get the batch i´m working on now done.


----------

